# 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm



## NCphalon (11. Januar 2010)

*120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

Moin, 

wollte mal fragen, ob jemand noch 120mm Lüfter mit höchstens 20mm Dicke kennt. Die Scythe SlipStream sin mir zu laut und wenn ich 2cm Platz hab will ich den auch nutzen^^

Hab bis jetz nur den gefunden:

Yate Loon D12SL-12C, 120x120x20mm, 1300rpm, 75.2m³/h, 20d.8B(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Ahab (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

Wie wärs mit DEM hier?  Gibts auch mit 1200, falls 800 zu wenig sind.


----------



## Masterwana (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

Das hier sind die einzigen die es laut geizhalz.at gibt:
Lüfter Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

ergo, endweder Slipstream oder die Yate Loon.
Bei den Jate Loon soll es gelegendlich zu Lagergerräschen/-schäden kommmen.


----------



## NCphalon (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

Erzeugen die Slipstreams genug druck um en 360er radi zu befeuern?


----------



## Nemesis Design (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

klar max 37 dB(A) sollten denke mal schon locker reichen


----------



## hotfirefox (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

Was haben 37 dB(A) mit dem Luftdruck zu tun?!


----------



## Nemesis Design (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

das gibt vieleicht mal an wie viel druck der lüfter erzeugt!!!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

da steht dB(A) 
das A steht in dem Fall für akustisch, nicht für luftdrücke, 
die werden nebenbei nicht in dB angegeben sondern in Bar, Pascale oder auch Torr, 

richtig ist aber, ein lauter lüfter ist meistens durch hohe föderleistung laut,


----------



## Nemesis Design (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

ja akustisch und wie kommen das ans ohr??? genau über die luft!

ergo mehr lärm = mehr druck


----------



## NCphalon (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

glaub ich werds erstma mit den loonies probiern, wenn die zu laut sin kann ich ja immernoch die slipstreams holn


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*



Nemesis Design schrieb:


> ja akustisch und wie kommen das ans ohr??? genau über die luft!
> 
> ergo mehr lärm = mehr druck



ich wollte ja nur andeuten das die dB werte kein unmittelbarer druckwert sind

gleichlaute lüfte rmüssen nicht den selben druck erzeugen und natürlich lassen sich nur gleichgroße ungefähr vergleichen

ich schrieb ja, tendentiell stimmt diese erkennungsmethode schon, nur ist sie nicht 100% zuverlässig


----------



## NCphalon (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

Jop. En Papst Lüfter mit 80mm, 14 krpm un 70dB(A) packt ja auchnet 5x soviel druck wie 4 140mm lüfter mit 18dB(A)^^


----------



## hotfirefox (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> da steht dB(A)
> das A steht in dem Fall für akustisch, nicht für luftdrücke,
> die werden nebenbei nicht in dB angegeben sondern in Bar, Pascale oder auch Torr,
> 
> richtig ist aber, ein lauter lüfter ist meistens durch hohe föderleistung laut,


 Darum ja meine retorische Frage 



Nemesis Design schrieb:


> ja akustisch und wie kommen das ans ohr??? genau über die luft!
> 
> ergo mehr lärm = mehr druck


 
So ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## Nemesis Design (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

ja wenn das schwachsinn ist du schlauer dann nenn mir ma ne lärmquelle die keinen luftdruck erzeugt!

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

erstmal erzeugt ein lüfter keinen druck sondern lediglich einen volumenstrom, das mal vorweg

dann kommt dazu das eine schalldruckwelle mit luftdruck keinen unmittelbaren zusammenhang hat,
ich kann schalldruckfreien luftdruck erzeugen,  das sogar ohne großen aufwand und mit "hausgeräten"

ich muss dne kolben einer luftpumpe nur sehr langsam bewegen udn erzeuge druck ohen schalldruck

andersrum kann ich ebend schalldruck erzeugen ohne luftdruck zu erzeugen
ein lautsprecher erzeugt keinen nennenwerten luftdruck, aber ohen probleme schalldruck...

schalldruck sind schwingende luftmoleküle
luftdruck ist eine erhöhte anzahl an luftmolekülen pro raumeinheit


----------



## Amlug_celebren (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

Stimme dem zu, laut muss nich umbedingt Luftdruck erzeugen, natürlich besteht ein gewisser zusammenhang, wenn der Lüfter gut ist, dann ist es meistens der Luftstrom der laut ist!
Bei schlechten Lüftern das Lager, das erzeugt ja aber auch keinen höheren Volumenstrom,
sonst wäre ja so ein Lüfter automatisch besser, was ja auch keinen Sinn ergibt!


----------



## Genghis99 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> schalldruck sind schwingende luftmoleküle



Ja.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> luftdruck ist eine erhöhte anzahl an luftmolekülen pro raumeinheit



Nein. Das ist die Dichte. 

Luftdruck ist ein Produkt aus Volumen und Temperaturausdehnungskoeffizient geteilt durch die Einwirkungsfläche.

Also Pascal pro Quadratzentimeter.

Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem "Atmosphärischen Luftdruck" dieser beschreibt das Gewicht der Erdatmosphäre auf eine Grundfläche -
Also in etwa Höhe der Luftsäule mal Grundfläche geteilt durch die Dichte mal Erdbeschleunigung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter, dicke =<20mm*

stimmt, hast recht, da merkt man das ich als student noch lerne


----------

